# Question



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

Thinking about getting a bigger trailer. I have a 6x12 vnose now. Looking to upgrade to a 7x14 vnose. I drive a 2007 chevy silverado 1500. I think I may need to get an electric brake unit installed right? Also, that should be enough truck to pull the bigger trailer correct?


----------



## pat2121 (Dec 26, 2010)

yep if its a chevy it will pull it!!!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

You will need the electric brake set-up even with a 3/4 ton truck


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah its plenty of pickup to pull it.


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

a 7x14 should come standard with electric brakes, even if it has brakes im sure you know that you need a brake controller? and make sure to get a tandem axle


----------



## Ster (Jan 6, 2012)

A have a 7x14 single axle with no brake system on it and my 2000 chevy 1500 pulls it fine and has no troubles slowing down.


----------

